
LastPass and Verizon Media Join Forces to Deliver Password Security to Millions - WalterSobchak
https://blog.lastpass.com/2019/03/lastpass-verizon-media-join-forces-deliver-password-security-millions.html/
======
dmschulman
So, Verizon bought LastPass? I'm not sure I can interpret the PR marketing
copy here correctly.

